# Sensibilité souris, un enfer.. (lag souris?)



## Fabious62 (19 Mars 2010)

Bonjour tout le monde,

Je viens de switch (imac 27) et depuis hier je me prend la tête à essayer de régler la sensibilité de la souris...

Sous windows je n'ai jamais eu aucun souci pour cliquer où je souhaitais, mais là sous Mac je vous jure que je m'arrache les cheveux pour tenter de viser le moindre élément que je souhaite cliquer.
D'autant plus que j'ai l'impression qu'il y a une sorte de "lag", comprenez que la souris ne réagit pas instantanément à mes mouvements mais quelques millisecondes après (c'est une impression mais je la ressens bien quand même)

J'ai essayé ces logiciels : steermouse, zoommouse, imouse, usb overdrive : rien n'y fait je ne trouve aucun réglage correct.


J'avais lu par ci par là ces soucis sur mac mais je ne pensais pas que c'étais réel ! 


J'aimerais savoir, si il n'y aucune solution, comment cela se passe j'ai le droit de me faire rembourser ??
Cela pourra vous paraître idiot comme problème, mais je m'arrache réellement les cheveux avec ce foutu "lag" souris ! fermer une fenêtre par exemple est un vrai calvaire pour mon poignet... je ne peux faire aucun clic net et précis !!!!


----------



## AnnC21 (19 Mars 2010)

Si j'ai bien compris c'est lié à un algorithme de déplacement différent de celui de windows (ou qq chose dans ce goût), et pas grand chose à y faire sinon s'y habituer (sisi c'est possible)...

Ce que je ne comprend pas c'est pq le trackpad lui ne présente pas de soucis  :rateau:


----------



## Fabious62 (19 Mars 2010)

J'avais lu pareil sur le trackpad qui est niquel, mais la souris loin de là 

Je peux me faire rembourser le mac sur ce seul motif vous pensez ? Je l'ai reçu hier j'ai combien de temps ?


merci d'avance.


----------



## Sly54 (19 Mars 2010)

Vu que tu n'en parles pas, je te pose la question : tu as bien été d'abord dans Préférences Systèmes / Clavier et souris / souris et configuré la vitesse de défilement, de déplacement etc ? (avant d'installer d'autres logiciels "exotiques")


----------



## Fabious62 (19 Mars 2010)

Oui, d'ailleurs on ne peut pas régler grand chose de base 

Je suis depuis hier soir sur le problème en fait, je cherche partout sur le net une solution miracle, mais je crois qu'il n'y en a pas...

C'est pour cela que je pense renvoyer le mac du coup, je m'énerve sur la souris , par exemple fermer un onglet de firefox est un vrai calvaire je ne suis jamais sur la croix directement je dois m'appliquer et viser... (alors que sous windows ma souris peut être n'importe où en 2sec l'onglet est fermé..)

C'est peut être qu'une question d'habitude, mais je le sens que je ne vais pas m'habituer rapidement, voir jamais  (surtout le fait de ressentir un léger "lag") 

C'est peut être que je suis quelqu'un de nerveux et de rapide sur la souris


----------



## pepeye66 (19 Mars 2010)

AnnC21 a dit:


> Si j'ai bien compris c'est lié à un algorithme de déplacement différent de celui de windows (ou qq chose dans ce goût), et pas grand chose à y faire sinon s'y habituer (sisi c'est possible)...
> 
> Ce que je ne comprend pas c'est pq le trackpad lui ne présente pas de soucis  :rateau:



Que vient faire le "trackpad" sur un imac 27" ?


----------



## Mr Fon (19 Mars 2010)

salut, 
Très curieux ton soucis, je suis également sur un 27' et je n'ai rien de tel, la souris est très réactive, pas de lag, et est également très précise en utilisation normale, aucun soucis pour fermer les onglets les fenêtres etc... 
j'étais sur un 20' avant et sur un PC bien avant( toujours sur un PC au taff) et je ne vois absolument aucune différences entre les deux plateformes au niveau de la précision. de toutes évidences tu dois avoir un souci quelques part... 
J'imagine que si tu a un 27' tu as la MagicMouse, y aurait il qqchose chez toi qui ferai interférence avec le bluetooth? un soucis de piles? etc...?


----------



## pepeye66 (19 Mars 2010)

Fabious62 a dit:


> Bonjour tout le monde,
> 
> Je viens de switch (imac 27) et depuis hier je me prend la tête à essayer de régler la sensibilité de la souris...
> 
> ...



Il est vrai que la vitesse de la souris même au maxi est encore trop lente pour un  écran de 27" !
J'ai réussi à l'accélérer un peu plus avec "Magicprefs" mais je supporterais facilement plus de vélocité.
Par contre je trouve le pointeur assez précis... et sans "Lag". Si tu as vraiment un retard au déplacement il faut aller vers le SAV...Mais sois bien sur que ce n'est pas plutôt un manque de rapidité de déplacement.


----------



## Sly54 (19 Mars 2010)

Fabious62 a dit:


> C'est peut être qu'une question d'habitude, mais je le sens que je ne vais pas m'habituer rapidement, voir jamais  (surtout le fait de ressentir un léger "lag")



C'est peut être un pb de souris, et pas de Mac.
C'est quoi ta souris ? Filaire ? Si non, essaie de te faire prêter une souris filaire, pour tester.


----------



## clochelune (19 Mars 2010)

Fabious62 a dit:


> J'avais lu pareil sur le trackpad qui est niquel, mais la souris loin de là
> 
> Je peux me faire rembourser le mac sur ce seul motif vous pensez ? Je l'ai reçu hier j'ai combien de temps ?
> 
> ...



et pourquoi ne pas changer de souris tout simplement si celle-ci ne te convient ?
si l'iMac lui te va, c'est un peu bête de demander un échange pour ce seule motif!!

après, à toi de décider


----------



## schwebb (20 Mars 2010)

Hello,

Le calibrage de la souris dépend de la PRAM. 

Donc, peut-être pas besoin de télécharger des trucs et des machins. 

Tente d'abord de réinitialiser la PRAM: http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1379?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## TiteLine (20 Mars 2010)

Il n'empêche que c'est un souci bien étrange car la Magic Mouse est très précise.

Aucun problème lorsque je l'utilisais avec le 20" et pas plus de problème depuis que je suis sur un 27". 

Et c'est un peu dommage de retourner un Mac pour une souris qui visiblement a un problème. (Ou alors tu as du mal avec l'OS ?)

Oups désolée, peut être que le bug est lié à la machine.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Mars 2010)

Bonjour,

Le problème du lag avec une Magic Mouse semble assez répandu. On trouve pas mal de témoignages et d'informations à cet égard sur *cette page* du support Apple.


----------



## fouyas (20 Mars 2010)

Salut le switcher !  

j'ai eu exactement le même problème lors de mon switch j'ai failli tout jeter par la fenetre telement la gestion de la souris est une insulte sur Mac et differe grandement d'une souris à une autre alors que c'est assez lissé comme comportement sous Windows. 
Si tu cherches un peu sur le forum tu verras que le sujet à été abordé maintes fois.

Si tu utilises la magic mouse ( qui est de loin la "moins pire"des souris Apple au niveau réactivité ), je te conseille d'installer MouseZoom qui va te permettre d'accélerer un peu le curseur, ça améliore pas mal le comportement. Personnelement j'ai abandonné petit à petit la magic mouse qui malgré un tactile impecable et tres plaisant n'est pas du tout confortable à la longue. Beaucoup trop basse et lourde pour moi, avec une glisse très approximative, elle accroche un peu sur la surface.

Sinon, une Microsoft Intellimouse Explorer de base est pas mal avec le Driver 7.1 de Microsoft en réglant la course du pointeur géré par le pilote Microsoft.

Actuellement, je teste une Razer Imperator qui à une bonne précision à condition de rester à 1800 DPI et d'échantillonner à 1000hz. 

Bon courrage à toi, persiste un peu, OSx est vraiment excellent, c'est dommage qu'Apple nous gache un peu la vie avec son pilote souris immonde alors que celui du trackpad des Macbook est idyllique :love:

A++


----------



## bambougroove (20 Mars 2010)

Fabious62 a dit:


> par exemple fermer un onglet de firefox est un vrai calvaire je ne suis jamais sur la croix directement je dois m'appliquer et viser...


C'est évidemment anormal, c'est ta souris qui a un problème pas les Magic Mouse en général !!

Elle ne se manie pas du tout comme une souris conventionnelle, on aime ou on aime pas ...
Voici un mode d'emploi :



> _pepeye66 [11/03/2010 15:16]
> 
> Elle s'effleure avec l'index et le majeur (sans la toucher avec la paume de la main) et se déplace avec le pouce et l'annuaire !_


----------



## schwebb (20 Mars 2010)

Bon, tu as réinitialisé la PRAM? 

- teste sur une autre session
- teste avec un autre ordi, si tu peux
- installe la mise à jour combo même si ton ordi est déjà à jour (elle est dispo sur le site Apple, section téléchargements)

Après, tu sauras si ta souris déconne ou si c'est un problème logiciel qu'on peut arranger.


----------



## AnnC21 (22 Mars 2010)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Que vient faire le "trackpad" sur un imac 27" ?



Rien, je parle de mon utilisation à comparer entre la magic mouse chez mes parents et le trackpad sur mon MBP, et le fait que je ne comprenne pas pq il y a une telle différence


----------



## drs (22 Mars 2010)

j'ai un imac 21" et aucun problème avec la magic mouse.

Ce genre de problème me fait penser à des soucis d'interférences...ça ressemble à deux souris logitech qui seraient cote à cote...

Ou sinon, j'ai eu ce problème au début, et je me suis aperçu que la souris fonctionnait très mal sur une surface en verre (la plaque du bureau est en fait une dalle de verre avec des motifs). Je pensais que les motifs seraient suffisants pour diriger la souris, mais non. Depuis, mise en place d'un petit tapis, et plus aucun problème.


----------



## Jeromac (27 Mars 2010)

Je ne trouve pas ça si absurde de vouloir se faire rembourser pour un problème de souris.

C'est franchement l'horreur de devoir galérer comme pas possible, aujourd'hui en 2010, avec un système censé être au top.

Je préfère infiniment la façon dont cela est géré sous Windows ou Linux. Apple devrait vraiment s'inspirer/copier ces deux derniers, voir proposer une solution pour configurer cela un minimum.

Le problème ne vient pas de la souris d'ailleurs, comme il a été dit plus haut, le problème vient de la courbe d'accélération, totalement trop abrupte.

Désactiver l'accélération n'est pas une solution, sous Windows comme sous Linux, l'accélération existe, mais correspond à une courbe "douce et naturelle".

Sous Mac OS X, la courbe est une espèce de trou noir, ce qui provoque ce comportement agaçant de souris qui saute, souris qui s'englue lors des déplacements précis, bref, d'une souris bien chiante à utiliser et qui fini par faire mal au bras.

Les solutions :

1) s'habituer, alors là je ne sais pas si c'est effectivement possible, et j'entends par là, s'habituer au point d'obtenir le même confort que sous Windows ou Linux,

2) installer le driver du constructeur pour Mac OS X en espérant que celui-ci résoudra le problème (pas gagné, Logitech par exemple n'est pas des plus pertinent à ce niveau), 

3) installation d'un logiciel tiers comme USB overdrive, Steermouse, iMouzeFix (ne fonctionne plus depuis Snow Leopard), qui, en passant, ne résolvent pas le problème mais propose une alternative (et en passant, dire à un ami qu'on a payé un logiciel 20$ pour corriger le déplacement de la souris, ça le fait trop )

4) Recoder l'algorithme même de la gestion de l'accélération de Mac OS X (je trouve ça aussi absurde que le point précédent).

Pour moi, seul les points 1 et 2 sont acceptables.

Pour finir, je comprends bien que tout le monde ne pense pas pareil, il y a des personnes pour qui la courbe d'accélération de la souris sous Mac OS X est parfait, il y a même des personnes qui ne se rendent même pas compte de ça, et qui ne voient aucune différence avec Windows (moi je ne suis pas sensible à la rémanence des écrans, par exemple), il y a des personnes qui ont été habitué à ce comportement, etc.

Autant j'adore Mac OS X, je le trouve bien supérieur aux autres systèmes concernant la plupart de mes attentes, autant je trouve que parfois ils savent tout aussi bien faire de la grosse merde. Je trouve ce comportement de la souris horrible, je le trouve pas naturel, ni agréable, et c'est toujours chiant de devoir crispé la main pour chopper une ligne dans un menu déroulant, ou de cliquer sur le bouton à côté de celui sur lequel on voulait cliquer... et d'ailleurs, je suis en train d'y réfléchir et ce problème va influencer en partie mon prochain achat lorsque je renouvellerai mon ordinateur portable.

Si j'achète un Sony Vaio dans quelques mois, ce sera en grande partie à cause de la souris sous Mac OS X.

Une question : apparemment, la souris Microsoft Intellimouse serait _pafaite (= comportement quasi identique que sous Windows ou Linux)_ sous Mac OS X. Une confirmation ?


----------



## AnnC21 (27 Mars 2010)

> Si j'achète un Sony Vaio dans quelques mois, ce sera en grande partie à  cause de la souris sous Mac OS X.



Si t'utilises une souris externe, pq pas, mais si t'utilises le pad, test celui du mac avant de te décider...


----------



## bambougroove (27 Mars 2010)

Jeromac a dit:


> C'est franchement l'horreur de devoir galérer comme pas possible, aujourd'hui en 2010, avec un système censé être au top.
> 
> Je préfère infiniment la façon dont cela est géré sous Windows ou Linux. Apple devrait vraiment s'inspirer/copier ces deux derniers, voir proposer une solution pour configurer cela un minimum.
> 
> Le problème ne vient pas de la souris d'ailleurs, comme il a été dit plus haut, le problème vient de la courbe d'accélération, totalement trop abrupte.


*Ne pas faire une généralité de ce qui semble être un souci extrêmement marginal*, en tout cas tel qu'il est décrit plus haut par Fabious62 :
_"je ne peux faire aucun clic net et précis"
"fermer un onglet de firefox est un vrai calvaire je ne suis jamais sur la croix directement je dois m'appliquer et viser..."_

De tels problèmes sont évidemment anormaux.
Franchement si c'était le cas de toutes les souris Apple et cela pour tout le monde ... ça se saurait et ça serait corrigé depuis longtemps !!


----------



## TiteLine (27 Mars 2010)

Bonsoir, 

Tu devrais commencer par essayer avec une autre souris. Si le problème est résolu, ce n'est pas ton Mac que tu dois retourner mais ta Magic Mouse. Elle est garantie et peut certainement être échangée.

Si le problème persiste, il y a peut être un souci avec la machine. Cette souris peut avoir des défauts mais un manque de précision pour cliquer ce n'est absolument pas normal.  
Il arrive que l'instal en usine soit un peu "salopée"  Cela a été un peu le cas avec mon dernier iMac que je trouvais un peu mou  (non, ce n'était pas l'indexation de spotlight) , j'ai fait une clean instal dans la foulée et ça l'a métamorphosé. Je suis peut être hors sujet mais .. peut être pas.

Mais je commencerais vraiment par tester l'iMac avec une autre souris.


----------



## bambougroove (27 Mars 2010)

Enrin a dit:


> Il arrive que l'instal en usine soit un peu "salopée"  Cela a été un peu le cas avec mon dernier iMac que je trouvais un peu mou  (non, ce n'était pas l'indexation de spotlight) , j'ai fait une clean instal dans la foulée et ça l'a métamorphosé. Je suis peut être hors sujet mais .. peut être pas.


Une "clean install" (formatage + installation de l'OS) est en effet indispensable pour être sûr de disposer d'un système sain et donc de partir sur de bonnes bases.
Je recommande de le faire systématiquement pour tout ordinateur neuf ou d'occasion.


----------



## Bombigolo (27 Mars 2010)

J'ai eu le meme probleme avec une mighty mouse et une logitech v470 , imprecision ,comportement aleatoire 


Certains associent ce probleme au bluetooth ,lié , ou non , à la presence d'appareils parasites ,comme un telephone ,
 d'autres constatent qu'il survient lors de gros transferts (time machine surtout) ou d'une activité DD soutenue .

Depuis , j'ai pris une logitech m305 à moins de 30roros , en technologie radio , et ce n'est que du bonheur .


----------



## Jeromac (28 Mars 2010)

AnnC21 a dit:


> Si t'utilises une souris externe, pq pas, mais si t'utilises le pad, test celui du mac avant de te décider...



Je le connais bien celui des Macbook. Rien à redire, si ce n'est le bouton qui aurait été tout aussi bien sinon mieux en étant détaché de la surface tactile (puisque de toute façon la surface n'est cliquable que sur 1/3...)

C'est que que niveau touchpad, c'est bien la un avantage qu'on a du mal à voir chez la concurrence PC. Mais bon, quand je me pose pour travailler plus efficacement, la souris ... aie aie aie !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h41 ----------




bambougroove a dit:


> De tels problèmes sont évidemment anormaux.
> Franchement si c'était le cas de toutes les souris Apple et cela pour tout le monde ... ça se saurait et ça serait corrigé depuis longtemps !!



Pour ma part, j'ai eu l'occasion de tester avec une dizaine de Macbook et Macbook Pro (tous Unibody), avec une Logitech G3, une Logitech MX Revolution, une souris Dell classique, les deux souris Apple Mighty Mouse et Magic Mouse.

Sur 3 Mac (2 Macbook Pro et 1 Mac Mini), je me suis assuré d'avoir une installation fraiche. 

J'ai constaté le même problème, il faut faire de gros efforts pour cliquer sur une petite croix.

Ca n'a rien d'un problème matériel. Dès qu'on veut être précis et cliquer sur une petite zone bien délimitée, il faut y aller super lentement, sinon c'est un saut brusque de la souris si on dépasse le seuil de vitesse où la courbe d'accélération part en free style.

Moi je pense vraiment que certaines personnes ne sont réellement pas sensible à ce genre de choses. Ou alors, vous utilisez votre souris d'une manière plutôt lente ? Je ne suis pas spécialement vif avec ma souris, mais j'aime bien accéder à un petit endroit n'importe où sur l'écran en moins de 2 secondes quand même ...


----------



## black-hawk (28 Mars 2010)

C'est exactement à cause de ça que j'utilise uniquement le trackpad sous OS X et une souris filaire logitech sous Win Xp via Bootcamp.
Même avec Logitech Control center, ya pas moyen de trouver quelque chose d'agréable, et c est dommage.
De même que je trouve un peu étrange le clic secondaire qui active Spaces. Du coup obligé de presser la touche du clavier mais ce n'est pas l'idéal sur un ordi portable.
A quand un clic a 3 doigts pour Spaces?


----------



## Jeromac (28 Mars 2010)

J'aimerai bien avoir l'avis de quelqu'un qui utilise la Microsoft Intellimouse sous Mac OS X. De ce qu'on en dit, on peut y avoir le même comportement d'accélération que sous Windows, avec les pilotes qui vont bien.


----------



## bambougroove (28 Mars 2010)

Jeromac a dit:


> Moi je pense vraiment que certaines personnes ne sont réellement pas sensible à ce genre de choses. Ou alors, vous utilisez votre souris d'une manière plutôt lente ?


Mes réglages sont toujours quasi au maximum.

C'est aussi une question d'habitude ou de façon de faire, et c'est souvent le problème des switchers qui gardent des habitudes Windows sur Mac OS X 
Par exemple, pour réduire une fenêtre dans le Dock il est inutile d'aller chercher le bouton correspondant : un double-clic sur la barre en haut de la fenêtre et hop c'est dans le Dock.
Pour fermer une fenêtre un raccourci clavier sera plus rapide (cmd+W) que la souris, etc.


----------



## fouyas (28 Mars 2010)

Jeromac a dit:


> J'aimerai bien avoir l'avis de quelqu'un qui utilise la Microsoft Intellimouse sous Mac OS X. De ce qu'on en dit, on peut y avoir le même comportement d'accélération que sous Windows, avec les pilotes qui vont bien.


Comme tu peux le voir sur la page précédente  j'ai testé l'intellimouse explorer qui est pas mal du tout avec les pilotes crosoft. 
Mais là j'ai changé pour une Razer Imperator et c'est nickel avec les pilotes Razer et SteerMouse pour gérer les boutons latéraux.

---------- Post added at 14h38 ---------- Previous post was at 14h23 ----------




bambougroove a dit:


> C'est aussi une question d'habitude ou de façon de faire, et c'est souvent le problème des switchers qui gardent des habitudes Windows sur Mac OS X
> Par exemple, pour réduire une fenêtre dans le Dock il est inutile d'aller chercher le bouton correspondant : un double-clic sur la barre en haut de la fenêtre et hop c'est dans le Dock.
> Pour fermer une fenêtre un raccourci clavier sera plus rapide (cmd+W) que la souris, etc.


C'est sur qu'avec une gestion de la souris si approximative, on prend rapidement l'habitude des raccourcis clavier


----------



## bambougroove (28 Mars 2010)

fouyas a dit:


> C'est sur qu'avec une gestion de la souris si approximative, on prend rapidement l'habitude des raccourcis clavier




Justement je ne suis pas du tout fan des raccourcis clavier à outrance, en revanche mémoriser une sélection des plus courants est bien plus productif et pratique que d'utiliser la souris.

Depuis 30 ans que j'utilise une souris, j'ai peut-être développé une certaine dextérité


----------



## oxygo (28 Mars 2010)

Jeromac a dit:


> Ca n'a rien d'un problème matériel. Dès qu'on veut être précis et cliquer sur une petite zone bien délimitée, il faut y aller super lentement, sinon c'est un saut brusque de la souris si on dépasse le seuil de vitesse où la courbe d'accélération part en free style.
> 
> *Moi je pense vraiment que certaines personnes ne sont réellement pas sensible *à ce genre de choses. Ou alors, vous utilisez votre souris d'une manière plutôt lente ? Je ne suis pas spécialement vif avec ma souris, mais j'aime bien accéder à un petit endroit n'importe où sur l'écran en moins de 2 secondes quand même ...



+10000 Je suis entièrement d'accord avec Jeje, ce n'est pas un problème matériel, les souris sur Mac c'est une catastrophe ! 8 ans sur PC et un 1 an sur Mac, j'ai bien vu la différence en switchant, mon poignet aussi ! Je veux bien qu'on critique PC mais sur la souris c'est Mac qu'il faut critiquer, leur algorithme d'accélérateur du pointeur à 1 siecle de retard par rapport à windows. J'ai fini par m'habituer, sauf sur un point : Excel, c'est terrible de faire une feuille de calcul sous Mac, sélectionner des cellules ou des formules relève de l'exploit. Quant est-ce qu'Apple va nous pondre une mise à jour pour corriger cela ???


----------



## fouyas (28 Mars 2010)

bambougroove a dit:


> ...Depuis 30 ans que j'utilise une souris, j'ai peut-être développé une certaine dextérité


Tu as du bol alors  j'utilise aussi les souris depuis l'Atari ST ( nostalgie :love: ) et à haute dose vu que c'est mon métier et là vraiment sous Mac ça le fait pas. J'ai du acheter un nombre impressionnant de souris... je pense pouvoir être embauché sur lesnumeriques.com tellement j'en ai testé depuis que je suis passé sur Mac


----------



## gKatarn (28 Mars 2010)

/mode provoc ON : bon les switchers, si vous retourniez troller sur votre PC là  

Plus sérieusement, je suis sur mac depuis, pfiouuuuu longtemps. Il y a eu des souris Apple plus ou moins réussies c'est vrai. Mais le mac, c'est à la maison (iMac 27" + magic mouse en ce moment + Razer pour jouer) : j'ai un PC au taf depuis aussi bien longtemps, avec des souris diverses et variées et je n'ai JAMAIS constaté le pbm rencontré ni de temps d'adaptation pour passer d'une souris sous Windows à une souris sous OS9 puis OSX.

Le seul souci que je rencontre avec la magic mouse, c'est plus une autonomie assez faible à mon goût. En aucun cas de pbm de positionnement.

- as-tu essayé ta souris sur un autre mac ?
- as-tu essayé une autre Magic mouse sur ton mac ?
- as-tu essayé une souris filaire sur ton mac ?


----------



## oxygo (28 Mars 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> Le seul souci que je rencontre avec la magic mouse, c'est plus une autonomie assez faible à mon goût. En aucun cas de pbm de positionnement.



Ah ben là c'est simple je perds 1% par jour, j'ai donc une autonomie de 100 jours (oui oui j'ai bien calculé ^^) et pourtant je prends soin de l'éteindre le soir pour la nuit etc.


----------



## fouyas (28 Mars 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> - as-tu essayé ta souris sur un autre mac ?
> - as-tu essayé une autre Magic mouse sur ton mac ?
> - as-tu essayé une souris filaire sur ton mac ?



Ouaip of course, la premiere des choses a été d'essayer d'autres mac ( macbook pro 15, 17, iMac Blanc, iMac 27 ) et même problème, j'ai donc assez rapidement éliminé le coté matériel des  souris. 

Ce n'est pas un problème si marginal que ça au vue des différents sujet y compris sur discussions.apple.com. Un 'tit tour de Google et on trouve de suite des topics traitant de ce problème.  

Ca me fait un peu penser au vidéoprojecteur DLP, ce sont les plus vendu au monde et pourtant beaucoup de personne ( dont moi, je cumule  ) sont très sensible au problème d'arc en ciel alors que d'autres ne remarque absolument rien. 

C'est assez rageant, car bien qu'ayant commencé sur Apple IIe ( sisi , super machine en passant ) je me suis éloigné de ce monde pendant près de 25 ans. J'ai redécouvert ce beau pays des pommiers avec l'iPhone 1 et depuis j'ai succombé au plaisir de MacOSx en achetant en quelques mois un Macbook pro et un imac. Tout serait parfait sans ce satané soucis de souris, presque oublié depuis ma Razer.


----------



## gKatarn (28 Mars 2010)

fouyas a dit:


> Ouaip of course, la premiere des choses a été d'essayer d'autres mac ( macbook pro 15, 17, iMac Blanc, iMac 27 ) et même problème, j'ai donc assez rapidement éliminé le coté matériel des  souris.



Non, si tu as le même pbm sur d'autres mac avec TA souris, c'est que TON mac n'a pas de souci : si tu as le même pbm avec la même souris sur d'autres mac, c'est TA souris. Idéalement, il faudrait tester avec une autre magic mouse sur ton mac 

Sinon, la razer, c'est bien aussi


----------



## fouyas (28 Mars 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> Non, si tu as le même pbm sur d'autres mac avec TA souris, c'est que TON mac n'a pas de souci : si tu as le même pbm avec la même souris sur d'autres mac, c'est TA souris. Idéalement, il faudrait tester avec une autre magic mouse sur ton mac



Euhhh ... dans mon cas, MA souris c'est Logitech MX3200, B110, Cordless Optical, V470 BT,  NGS Mouse USB, Microsoft Intellimouse explorer USB, Laser mouse 6000, Apple mighty mouse USB, mighty mouse BT, Magic mouse ... ca fait beaucoup pour une panne


----------



## gKatarn (28 Mars 2010)

Oulààààà, et tu as le même pbm avec TOUTES ?


----------



## fouyas (28 Mars 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> Oulààààà, et tu as le même pbm avec TOUTES ?


ben vi, vu que c'est la gestion de l'accélération au coeur de l'OS qui pose problème. Enfin d'après ce que j'ai pu comprendre en parcourant les forums depuis des mois à ce sujet.


----------



## schwebb (28 Mars 2010)

Je rappelle mon post n°11: ça peut être intéressant de tenter un reset de la PRAM, puisque c'est elle qui gère le calibrage de la vitesse de la souris.

Perso, aucun problème avec aucune de mes souris successives (Mighty, puis Mighty sans fil, puis Magic).


----------



## fouyas (28 Mars 2010)

schwebb a dit:


> Je rappelle mon post n°11: ça peut être intéressant de tenter un reset de la PRAM, puisque c'est elle qui gère le calibrage de la vitesse de la souris.
> 
> Perso, aucun problème avec aucune de mes souris successives (Mighty, puis Mighty sans fil, puis Magic).


Merci de l'info, ça peux résoudre quelques problème en effet, c'est la première chose que j'ai fait à la reception de mon iMac, le boot est passé de 1'30 à 40'' comme quoi ça peut être très efficace dans certains cas


----------



## NightWalker (28 Mars 2010)

Ce sont des souris BT ???
Parce que avec les souris filaire, je n'ai jamais eu de problèmes de précision...


----------



## Jeromac (28 Mars 2010)

schwebb a dit:


> Je rappelle mon post n°11: ça peut être intéressant de tenter un reset de la PRAM, puisque c'est elle qui gère le calibrage de la vitesse de la souris.
> 
> Perso, aucun problème avec aucune de mes souris successives (Mighty, puis Mighty sans fil, puis Magic).



Le reset n'a aucun effet à ce niveau, ce n'est pas un réglage mais un algo merdique. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h58 ----------




NightWalker a dit:


> Ce sont des souris BT ???
> Parce que avec les souris filaire, je n'ai jamais eu de problèmes de précision...



Avec ma G3 filaire, c'est encore pire que les autres, j'ai un déplacement par escalier quand je bouge ma souris en diagonal (non je n'ai pas parkinson, non je ne bois pas trop de café, non la souris est sur une bonne surface, etc.)

En fait, BT ou filaire ça ne change toujours rien, toujours l'algorithme... 

http://www.google.fr/search?client=...oe=UTF-8&redir_esc=&ei=F5mvS4CGOqHimgOeueDdDw

En fait, je pense que la solution idéale serait de se forcer à tester, en essayant tant bien que mal de redécouvrir le fonctionnement d'une souris et en essayant de ne pas faire une fixette sur ce "problème", pendant 3 à 4 semaines, et voir si effectivement, il s'agit d'un problème ou d'une habitude difficile à changer.


----------



## gKatarn (28 Mars 2010)

Jeromac a dit:


> ... mais un algo merdique.



Que l'algo soit perfectible, pkoi pas. Mais s'il était merdique à ce point,  çà le ferait peut-être chez plus de monde non ? 

Enfin, ce que j'en dis, j'ai jamais eu de souci personnellement  

Par contre, anecdote : je me rappelle d'un pote qui avait une razer qui merdait sur son mac (lent et saccadé), même Razer et même mac et version d'OSX que moi. Il m'a passé sa razer et je n'avais aucun souci. 
On n'a jamais compris... çà c'est réglé qq mois + tard suite à une réinstall pour un autre pbm.


----------



## Jeromac (28 Mars 2010)

En fait je pense à ça, mais c'est un peu comme si on me forçait à utiliser une souris avec la paume, ça m'handicaperait et je ne serai pas efficace.

Ceci dit, simplifier au maximum les possibilités de configuration, ça peut être bien. Bien souvent, trop de config se traduit par une mauvaise conception initiale. Sauf que là, c'est tombé dans l'extrême, à trop vouloir faire simple, Apple a rendu la gestion de la souris simpliste.

Je ne comprends pas comment des utilisateurs Mac depuis des lustres ne se rendent pas compte que la courbe d'accélération n'est pas tout le temps la même en fonction du réglage du curseur de vitesse de la souris, par exemple au réglage le plus à gauche, ça semble être une accélération linéaire, mais dans les positions les plus à droite, on a carrément une courbe qui fait "falaise", et le syndrome du curseur qui sautille se fait de plus en plus sentir...

Après, ce qui est flagrant pour quelqu'un ne l'est pas forcément pour un autre... j'ai un pote, développeur comme moi, qui aime le comportement de la souris et qui à priori ne fait pas spécialement attention à la différence avec Windows.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h27 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h23 ----------




gKatarn a dit:


> Que l'alog soit perfectible, pkoi pas. Mais s'il était merdique à ce point,  çà le ferait peut-être chez plus de monde non ?


Ca le fait chez tout le monde en fait (tout le monde a le même algo de gestion de l'accélération de la souris sur son Mac OS X).

Quand je dis qu'il est merdique, je devrai plutôt dire qu'il est - pour moi - fondamentalement différent que sous Windows ou Linux, ce qui me gêne personnellement au plus haut point, lorsque par exemple je dois arrêter mon serveur Tomcat sous Eclipse en cliquant sur une petite icone, et qu'au lieu de ça, je clic sur le bouton de démarrage.

Pour le fait que chez certaines personnes ça soit un problème et que chez d'autres non, c'est juste que certaines personnes n'y sont pas sensible (ou ont une façon d'utiliser la souris différente qui fait qu'ils ne perçoivent pas de gêne).



gKatarn a dit:


> On n'a jamais compris... çà c'est réglé qq mois + tard suite à une réinstall pour un autre pbm.



En informatique, je pense qu'il ne faut pas trop chercher à comprendre


----------



## fouyas (28 Mars 2010)

Jeromac a dit:


> Quand je dis qu'il est merdique, je devrai plutôt dire qu'il est - pour moi - fondamentalement différent que sous Windows ou Linux, ce qui me gêne personnellement au plus haut point, lorsque par exemple je dois arrêter mon serveur Tomcat sous Eclipse en cliquant sur une petite icone, et qu'au lieu de ça, je clic sur le bouton de démarrage.


 Je ne suis pas seul au monde  ça me fait plaisir de lire ça ! Des fois je croyais être dingue lorsque j'en parlais au début à un collègue qui travaille sur mac depuis des lustres et qui lui ne remarque rien alors que dès que je bouge sa souris de quelques cms, elle sautille comme un petit kangourou ( bon, certes j'exagère à peine mais ... ). Le plus dur au début c'est d'attraper correctement les petits boutons Rouge / Orange / Vert des fenêtres ! un vrai calvaire !

Un petit test pour les sceptiques, essayez de faire doucement le tour de ces petits bouton avec le curseur de la souris, si il ne sautille pas de quelques pixels en faisant la manip, vous avez une bonne souris 
Un autre truc amusant est de placer une règle de travers sur la surface de travail de la souris et de faire glisser celle-ci doucement pour effectuer un déplacement en diagonale. Le tout en observant le mouvement du curseur


----------



## TiteLine (28 Mars 2010)

fouyas a dit:


> Le plus dur au début c'est d'attraper correctement les petits boutons Rouge / Orange / Vert des fenêtres ! un vrai calvaire !



C'est là que je ne comprends pas ... je ne suis pas spécialement adroite (pas spécialement douée aux fléchettes ) mais je n'ai jamais eu ce problème, que ce soit avec la Mighty Mouse, la souris Microsoft pourrave que j'ai utilisée lorsque la bille de la Mighty s'est encrassée et n'a plus rien voulu savoir, ou encore la Magic Mouse.


----------



## bambougroove (28 Mars 2010)

fouyas a dit:


> Je ne suis pas seul au monde  ça me fait plaisir de lire ça ! Des fois je croyais être dingue lorsque j'en parlais au début à un collègue qui travaille sur mac depuis des lustres et qui lui ne remarque rien alors que dès que je bouge sa souris de quelques cms, elle sautille comme un petit kangourou ( bon, certes j'exagère à peine mais ... ). Le plus dur au début c'est d'attraper correctement les petits boutons Rouge / Orange / Vert des fenêtres ! un vrai calvaire !
> 
> Un petit test pour les sceptiques, essayez de faire doucement le tour de ces petits bouton avec le curseur de la souris, si il ne sautille pas de quelques pixels en faisant la manip, vous avez une bonne souris
> Un autre truc amusant est de placer une règle de travers sur la surface de travail de la souris et de faire glisser celle-ci doucement pour effectuer un déplacement en diagonale. Le tout en observant le mouvement du curseur


Cette discussion est intéressante avec ces témoignages divers, je ne me rendais pas compte à quel point ça peut être l'enfer pour certains, ma première réaction à la vue du message original étant de penser à un problème de souris, ou de pilotes, etc.

Ma souris Logitech filaire premier prix de dépannage que j'utilise sur PC et Mac (sans installation de pilotes spécifiques ou de réglages) passe haut la main le test des boutons !!

Comme quoi la part "humaine" est importante dans ce domaine, entre autres la façon dont on tiens la souris qui permet d'être plus ou moins précis. 
Dans mon cas : déplacement de faible amplitude avec le pouce et l'annulaire sans reposer la paume sur la souris, et un réglage de vitesse de déplacement rapide. 
Une vieille habitude qui m'a permis de passer sans douleur à la Magic Mouse 
Pour les autres souris Apple récentes, je ne sais pas car j'ai un MBP donc un TouchPad.

Pour le test de la règle, en effet c'est pas très précis ... peut-être avec de l'entraînement


----------



## NightWalker (28 Mars 2010)

Jeromac a dit:


> Quand je dis qu'il est merdique, je devrai plutôt dire qu'il est - pour moi - fondamentalement différent que sous Windows ou Linux, ce qui me gêne personnellement au plus haut point, *lorsque par exemple je dois arrêter mon serveur Tomcat sous Eclipse en cliquant sur une petite icone, et qu'au lieu de ça, je clic sur le bouton de démarrage.*
> 
> Pour le fait que chez certaines personnes ça soit un problème et que chez d'autres non, *c'est juste que certaines personnes n'y sont pas sensible* (ou ont une façon d'utiliser la souris différente qui fait qu'ils ne perçoivent pas de gêne).



Ben quand on rate une cible comme tu l'indique (icone arrêt/icone démarrage), ça n'a aucun rapport avec la sensibilité de la personne qui l'utilise... 
Si comme tu dis qu'il s'agit d'un problème d'algo, il doit y avoir plus de personnes qui ferme la fenêtre  (bouton croix rouge) au lieu de la mettre dans le dock (bouton orange). Donc ça n'a rien à voir avec la sensibilité de la personne qui l'utilise. Or, ce n'est pas le cas...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h36 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h34 ----------




fouyas a dit:


> Un petit test pour les sceptiques, essayez de faire doucement le tour de ces petits bouton avec le curseur de la souris, si il ne sautille pas de quelques pixels en faisant la manip, vous avez une bonne souris
> Un autre truc amusant est de placer une règle de travers sur la surface de travail de la souris et de faire glisser celle-ci doucement pour effectuer un déplacement en diagonale. Le tout en observant le mouvement du curseur



J'ai fait le test et aucun soucis... quelle est la surface que tu utilise pour ta souris ?


----------



## Jeromac (28 Mars 2010)

NightWalker a dit:


> Ben quand on rate une cible comme tu l'indique (icone arrêt/icone démarrage), ça n'a aucun rapport avec la sensibilité de la personne qui l'utilise...



De prime abord ça semble absurde, mais en réalité pas tant que ça.

Pourquoi ? Parce que selon moi, je vais plus vite à manier une souris que les personnes qui ne rencontrent pas ce genre de soucis. Parce que...

*Explication*

_... si je prends mon temps_, aucun soucis, je peux atteindre les petits boutons colorés en haut à gauche d'une fenêtre, ou mes petits boutons sous mon logiciel Eclipse. D'ailleurs, c'est comme ça que je fais sous Mac OS X pour chopper une petite zone... et j'imagine que tout le monde fait pareil, ou alors c'est que je dois être plus bête que je ne le crois et qu'il faut que je demande à ma boite une formation à l'utilisation de la souris.

Quand on me regarde bosser, on me dit souvent "waou tu vas vites" etc. Il est vrai que je suis assez rapide dans mes actions et que je bouge la souris très vite et, par expérience, je sais précisément, à quelques pixels près, ou celle-ci va s'arrêter lorsque j'arrête mon déplacement. Rien d'exceptionnel cela dit, je ne pense pas qu'il faille sortir de Harvard pour appréhender le fonctionnement d'une souris. Bref, donc, je suis relativement rapide pour atteindre un point précis à l'écran en un minimum de temps et un maximum de précision, comme sans doute beaucoup de personnes.

Par contre, _sous Mac OS X si je speed comme sous Linux et Windows_, je ne peux pas. Je suis obligé de déplacer la souris à basse vitesse afin de me déplacer sur de petites zones sans partir trop à gauche, trop à droite, etc. Bref, je pense que mes habitudes sous Linux/Windows me handicapent : j'ai tendance à crisper la main pour atteindre une ligne dans un menu ou pour sélectionner un bouton. Pourtant, une grande partie des Mac Users d'aujourd'hui viennent initialement de Windows, donc il serait normal de constaté que toutes ces personnes constatent également le même problème.

Quand le réglage de "vitesse de déplacement" excède plus de 7 divisions, ça devient très chiant (la courbe semble réellement partir en couille, et un déplacement un peu trop rapide qui demande de la précision se transforme en sursaut de souris). L'influence de ce réglage implique beaucoup plus de changement que sous Linux ou Windows. Il faut limite réapprendre l'utilisation d'une souris lorsqu'on modifie la vitesse de déplacement sous Mac OS X.

Sur la division 1 (tout à gauche), ça semble être une accélération linéaire. Là encore, ce n'est pas comme sous Windows ou Linux, ces systèmes semblent avoir une courbe d'accélération comprise entre la division 1 et la division 2 de la vitesse de déplacement sous Mac OS X (parce que "vitesse de déplacement", c'est pas uniquement la vitesse (sous OS X), ça modifie la courbe à chaque incrémentation, et plus on augmente la vitesse, plus ça déforme la courbe !)

J'ai toujours eu l'habitude de pousser le curseur de vitesse à fond sur Linux et Windows, sous Mac, alors que la souris semble être trop lente, et ben je dois diminuer encore la vitesse ! C'est pas logique ? Ben, la vitesse est trop lente, mais le compromis est vite vu, je préfère bouger un peu plus le bras et d'avoir une précision que de perdre totalement tout contrôle au moins tremblement de souris...

Et je confirme encore que tout ça n'a aucun rapport avec un quelconque réglage, un problème matériel, ou autre. A la rigueur un problème entre la souris et la chaise  serait plus approprié. Reste à savoir si le problème vient effectivement de moi ou de Mac OS X.


Ceci dit, je n'écarte pas le fait que ce sont mes habitues sous Linux et Windows qui me handicapent pour m'habituer à l'accélération de la souris sous Mac OS X. Je me laisse 15 jours intensifs en essayant de réapprendre à utiliser ma souris, et je pourrai ensuite dire si oui ou non l'algo est pourri.


----------



## bambougroove (29 Mars 2010)

Jeromac a dit:


> Je me laisse 15 jours intensifs en essayant de réapprendre à utiliser ma souris


Viii, détends-toi, crispe pas ta main  et tiens-nous au courant 

PS : 
Vérifie également l'ergonomie de ton poste de travail (hauteur bureau, chaise, etc.).
L'avant-bras ne devrait pas bouger et rester posé sur le bureau tout comme le début de la paume de la main, seuls le pouce, l'annulaire et le poignet déplacent la souris.
Avec la Logitech 1er prix (et aussi la Magic Mouse je pense mais je n'ai plus de piles lol je ne peux pas vérifier), je m'aide aussi de l'index pour affiner.


----------



## Jeromac (29 Mars 2010)

bambougroove a dit:


> Viii, détends-toi, crispe pas ta main  et tiens-nous au courant
> 
> PS :
> Vérifie également l'ergonomie de ton poste de travail (hauteur bureau, chaise, etc.).
> ...



J'ai même un tapis avec repose poignet en mousse pour ne pas me faire mal 
Pour la douleur, ça ne m'inquiète pas plus que ça, je suis quasiment sur que c'est psychologique (je fais une fixation sur ce problème d'algo...), la seule réelle gêne c'est pour la précision ressentie.


----------



## fouyas (29 Mars 2010)

NightWalker a dit:


> J'ai fait le test et aucun soucis... quelle est la surface que tu utilise pour ta souris ?


J'ai essayé plusieurs tapis, actuellement j'ai un tapis rigide de bonne qualité qui m'avait été fourni avec mon Dell XPS. C'est vrai que la précision peut être altérée par un tapis de mauvaise qualité

---------- Post added at 12h17 ---------- Previous post was at 12h11 ----------




Jeromac a dit:


> ...Quand on me regarde bosser, on me dit souvent "waou tu vas vites" etc. Il est vrai que je suis assez rapide dans mes actions et que je bouge la souris très vite et, par expérience, je sais précisément, à quelques pixels près, ou celle-ci va s'arrêter lorsque j'arrête mon déplacement...


+1000
C'est exactement mon problème, avec le temps je suis aussi devenu très rapide avec mes souris et c'est là qu'est le soucis, sur Mac OS elle ne s'arrete jamais ou elle "devrait" et je suis obligé constamment de corriger le déplacement. Ce que je fait inconsciemment d'un mouvement sous Windows / Linux me prend plus de temps et c'est ça qui est frustrant, je me retrouve avec le poignet crispé du aux corrections en atteignant ma zone de click lorsque celle-ci est réduite. Je peux avoir plus de précision en baissant la vitesse de déplacement mais alors là bonjour les mouvements pour déplacer le pointeur sur un écran de 27 ...
Enfin c'est pour moi quasi du passé car depuis la Razer ça roule  juste quelques micro saut de temps en temps en cherchant la petite bête.


----------



## 3arly (29 Mars 2010)

Cratès a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Le problème du lag avec une Magic Mouse semble assez répandu. On trouve pas mal de témoignages et d'informations à cet égard sur *cette page* du support Apple.



Magic Mouse + bluetooth, bref une horreur inutilisable  !


----------



## oxygo (29 Mars 2010)

*Jeromac* tu as sorti une thèse sur le mulot made in Apple ?


----------



## Jeromac (30 Mars 2010)

oxygo a dit:


> *Jeromac* tu as sorti une thèse sur le mulot made in Apple ?



Il y a encore peu (jusqu'à ce que j'utilise un Mac avec une souris externe), je n'avais pas encore pensé à l'accélération d'une souris... pour moi il y avait la vitesse et c'est tout. Mais en fait c'est plus complexe qu'on ne le croit.

Par contre, le mulot Apple n'est pas le problème (enfin si, j'ai jamais pu me faire à la Mighty Mouse ni à la Magic Mouse pour d'autres raisons, mais ce n'est pas l'objet ici). 

Ca parait sans doute démesuré mais je dois être hypersensible au doigté. 

C'est comme l'écran, je ne supporte pas des angles de vision trop faible, j'ai horreur de réajuster l'orientation de l'écran en fonction de ma position.

Je ne supporterai pas de voir un touchpad non aligné entre les touches G et H.

En fait je dois être trop exigeant.

EDIT : et surtout, je ne supporte plus Windows pour leur philosophie conceptuelle et Linux pour la bidouille-pas propre-parfois-obligatoire qui me fait perdre un temps fou.


----------



## bambougroove (30 Mars 2010)

Jeromac a dit:


> Ca parait sans doute démesuré mais je dois être hypersensible au doigté.


LOL 

Nous avons des exigences qui diffèrent selon les usages et les individus 
Je suis également très habile et rapide avec la souris, et suite à cette discussion j'ai constaté qu'en fin de course ça demande quand même un certain ... doigté pour viser juste, et je reconnais que ça peut en gêner certains surtout pour du travail de précision.
Dans ce cas, une autre souris ou une tablette graphique peut-être une solution.


----------



## oxygo (30 Mars 2010)

Jeromac a dit:


> Ca parait sans doute démesuré mais je dois être hypersensible au doigté.





J'espère que ça te sert dans d'autre circonstance.


----------



## Jeromac (30 Mars 2010)

bambougroove a dit:


> LOL
> 
> Nous avons des exigences qui diffèrent selon les usages et les individus
> Je suis également très habile et rapide avec la souris, et suite à cette discussion j'ai constaté qu'en fin de course ça demande quand même un certain ... doigté pour viser juste, et je reconnais que ça peut en gêner certains surtout pour du travail de précision.
> Dans ce cas, une autre souris ou une tablette graphique peut-être une solution.



Bien que je me considère comme un utilisateur "avancé" par l'utilisation que je fais de l'informatique, on ne peut tout de même pas qualifier mon travail comme étant demandeur d'une précision accrue... Je ne fais pas de photoshop and co, juste de la programmation sous Eclipse en Java, avec un peu de JavaScript, de l'administration UNIX, et le reste comme tout le monde, du web, etc.

Mais cela n'empêche que ça me fatigue d'atteindre une cible, ce n'est pas tant la lenteur de la souris, car je m'habitude assez vite à une vitesse lente, bouger un peu plus le bras ne me dérange pas plus que ça et ne me cause pas de douleur dans le bras. Par contre concernant la façon dont l'accélération est gérée sous Mac OS X...

Je suis peut être trop habitué à l'algorithme existant sous Linux et Windows... c'est peut être ça le problème. Je ne peux pas affirmer "l'algo d'accélération sous Mac OS X c'est de la merde" car je me demande si le fait d'être toujours sous Mac et de switcher un beau jour sous Linux (enfin, X11/Xorg plus précisément pour ce problème), m'aurait fait haïr le comportement de la souris sous Windows. Ou bien, est-ce qu'au final, je me serai dit : "il est quand même mieux sous Windows ce comportement".

J'ai testé USB Overdrive et SteerMouse, je trouve ce dernier meilleur dans la gestion de l'accélération (avec une sensitivity réglée entre 100 et 150) mais je ne peux m'empêcher de me dire qu'il y a sans doute des avantages à conserver le comportement natif d'OS X.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h57 ----------




oxygo a dit:


> J'espère que ça te sert dans d'autre circonstance.



Oh 

Je ne pensais pas à ça moi, coquinou 


Par contre, autant je peste contre la souris sous Mac OS X, autant je ne peux que dire du bien de la gestion du touchpad (ainsi que sa surface qui doit y être pour beaucoup).


----------



## GrosMyto (30 Mars 2010)

Tout à fait d'accord par rapport à la "bizarrerie" de la gestion des souris sur MAC.

Heureusement que j'ai un mac pour la qualité de leurs portables (et notamment le trackpad) sinon j'aurais pété un cable sur un imac avec une souris apple.

J'ai l'impression en regardant des pro mac travailler avec des souris et habitués, qu'ils éprouvent plus de difficultés à atteindre des endroits précis et à être rapides à la fois. Et moi venant de Windows (sans acceleration, je déteste ça) je trouve ça aussi beaucoup moins bien.

Impossible d'effectuer le même nombre d'actions par minute sous mac que sur pc, et mes camarades semblent bien plus lent dans leur maniement de la souris que moi sur mon Windows.

D'ailleurs, une autre bizarrerie, j'ai branché la Razer sur mon macbook, et je constate que le 1er cran du réglage "sensibilité souris" est super lent, alors que le 2ème cran est trop rapide !!! D'ailleurs tous les crans supérieurs ne changent que très peu la sensibilité comparé à l'écart entre le 1er et le 2ème cran...
En plus on peut pas désactiver cette fichu accélération sans installer de logiciel externe visiblement...

Un autre truc super chiant : quand on règle une vitesse de déplacement souris différente du déplacement trackpad et que l'on passe de l'un à l'autre, le réglage reste le même que celui de la souris (donc trackpad inutilisable).


----------



## fouyas (31 Mars 2010)

GrosMyto a dit:


> D'ailleurs, une autre bizarrerie, j'ai branché la Razer sur mon macbook, et je constate que le 1er cran du réglage "sensibilité souris" est super lent, alors que le 2ème cran est trop rapide !!! D'ailleurs tous les crans supérieurs ne changent que très peu la sensibilité comparé à l'écart entre le 1er et le 2ème cran...


Ouaip j'avais remarqué ça aussi, mais avec steermouse en plus ca ne le fait pas il me semble, je suis meme plus sur de rien avec tous les réglages que j'ai pu tenter 

Sur ma Razer ( Impérator ), j'ai du installer SteerMouse en plus car sinon les boutons latéraux ne fonctionnaient pas ... au cas ou voila mes réglages :

* Pilote Razer
   1800 DPI                  ( Au delà c'est vraiment rapide )
      4,5  Accéleration 
   1000 Hz                   Scrutation, en dessous j'ai l'impression de perdre en précision

* SteerMouse
      0,5  Tracking Speed
     300  Sensitivity

*!!! IMPORTANT !!! Aux utilisateurs de Razer Imperator : si vous mettez à jour le firmware en 1.04 qui est le dernier disponible sur le site Razer, la souris ne FONCTIONNERA PLUS sous MacOS mais seulement sous Windows. J'ai eu le malheur de le faire, un vrai cauchemars pour récupérer le firmware 1.0 auprès de Razer.*


----------



## GrosMyto (31 Mars 2010)

Fouyas l'astuce donné dans le forum fonctionne niquel pour les réglages des boutons. En tout cas avec ma Razer Diamondback :

Tu là branches sur un Windows, tu règles les boutons avec les drivers razer et tout, et tu branches après sur le mac et les boutons fonctionnent !

Je vais tester steermouse merci du conseil


----------



## fouyas (1 Avril 2010)

GrosMyto a dit:


> Fouyas l'astuce donné dans le forum fonctionne niquel pour les réglages des boutons. En tout cas avec ma Razer Diamondback :
> Tu là branches sur un Windows, tu règles les boutons avec les drivers razer et tout, et tu branches après sur le mac et les boutons fonctionnent !


Merci de l'info, j'avais oublié d'essayer cette manip, c'est bon à savoir d'autant que SteerMouse est payant après la période d'éval.


----------



## Jeromac (7 Avril 2010)

D'après ce que je lis, plein de monde utilise la vitesse de la souris réglée sur max (ou presque). C'est franchement inutilisable pour quelqu'un qui sait un minimum utiliser une souris. C'est pas de la mauvaise foi, j'ai tenté, vraiment, de m'y faire.

Avec une Logitech G3 réglée sur 400 dpi, obligé de mettre une vitesse élevée, et donc c'est inutilisable. Avec la même reglée sur 2000 dpi, on peut régler la vitesse dans les positions les plus basses, c'est déjà mieux.

Mais le gros reproche que je fais à cette gestion de la souris, ce n'est pas que ce soit différent de sous Windows, c'est que la courbe d'accélération change en fonction de la vitesse ! C'est idiot, si j'augmente la vitesse, ça sous entend que je dois ré-apprendre à me faire au nouveau comportement d'accélération ! Sous Windows, j'ai beau changer la vitesse, le comportement reste le même, donc je sais à quoi m'attendre, même si j'ai besoin de plus ou moins de vitesse. Sous Mac OS X, non.

Alors je ne dis pas que le fait que l'accélération soit différent de Windows ou Linux soit un mauvais point dans l'absolu, le mauvais point, c'est que c'est différent entre Mac OS X et ... Mac OS X ! C'est déroutant !


----------



## CHECKY 8 (14 Avril 2010)

@ Jeromac,

Je viens de lire ton post et je partage à 100 % ton expérience.

Je viens de passer à Mac (mini) en février dernier après plusieurs années sur Windows et je supporte très très mal le manque de précision de la souris Apple.

Elle a tendance à «freiner» quand elle arrive près du point à cliquer, ou à sauter au-delà de ce point, elle semble très mal synchronisée par rapport aux mouvements quon lui imprime et cela en devient vite proprement insupportable.

Il se trouve que je suis en triple boot Mac OS X/Windows Seven/Ubuntu Karmic, que je passe tout le temps dune partition à une autre  et la comparaison avec le défilement du curseur sur Windows et sur Ubuntu est cruelle : cest un défaut que je découvre  sur Mac OS X et qui me paraît quasiment rédhibitoire tant le confort dutilisation est important.

Jai bien entendu réglé la vitesse de défilement, jai déjà essayé la réinitialisation de la mémoire vive de Mac OSX, jai installé aussi SteerMouse, jutilise tantôt le clavier Apple avec Magic Mouse, tantôt mon clavier Dell avec une souris optique Dell : rien ny fait.

Le souci semble bien provenir du pilote de la souris et de la gestion du déplacement de ce périphérique.

Jai posté un topic sur le site tout récemment : aucune réponse pour le moment.

http://forums.macg.co/peripheriques/manque-de-precision-de-la-souris-sur-mac-os-x-303237.html

Jespère bien que nous trouverons une solution fiable dici quelque temps mais le souci semble très ancien : en voici un exemple qui date de ...2004 !

http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showtopic=82780

Et voici comment le souci me semble bien cerné :



> Un très bon article sur TidBits évoque le problème de laccélération de la souris -ou plutôt du curseur de la souris tel quil est affiché à lécran- dans Mac OS X.La courbe daccélération représente la progression de laccélération du curseur de la souris. Plus la souris se déplace vite, plus le ratio doit augmenter rapidement. Au contraire, plus elle se déplace lentement, plus le ratio doit diminuer rapidement. Il ne sagit en aucun cas de la vitesse de déplacement du curseur qui, elle, reste fixe.
> 
> Selon larticle précité, le problème de Mac OS X est que la courbe daccélération est inadaptée. Elle ressemblerait plus à une ligne brisée quà une courbe. Sa forme ne serait pas bonne. Les conséquences seraient terribles pour certains utilisateurs: de limpossibilité de sélectionner un élément précis à lécran, jusquà produire des lésions sur le poignet et le bras dont les muscles sont beaucoup sollicités pour compenser laccélération défectueuse.


http://www.valhalla.fr/2007/03/05/lacceleration-de-la-souris-dans-mac-os-x/

A suivre...en espérant qu'il y aura une solution et merci d'avance à toute suggestion qui pourrait permettre de solutionner ce (gros) souci !


----------



## Jeromac (4 Mai 2010)

Le soucis, c'est que ce problème n'est à priori ressenti que par une minorité d'utilisateur.

L'autre jour j'ai demandé à un pote, informaticien, s'il n'avait pas de soucis avec sa souris sous Mac OS X. Il m'a regardé d'un air "pas compris ce que tu me dis".


----------



## Celuiquidort (24 Juin 2010)

Bonjour!

Je tiens juste à laisser ma patte ici, pour dire que je souffre exactement du même problème de courbe d'accélération-machin-truc..

Et idem, personne autour de moi ne semble remarquer ce problème.. Une question de sensibilité peut-être..

J'espère vivement qu'une solution existe!

Bonne journée


----------



## Jeromac (28 Juin 2010)

Pas de solution à priori. 

Ou alors si :

En ce moment, je ne suis pratiquement que sur le Mac, j'ai une vieille Logitech G3 (sur laquelle on peut ajuster le dpi à la volée, 800 à 2000 je crois un truc comme ça).

Du coup, je mets à fond (2000), et je mets la "vitesse" de la souris dans les préfs. au second cran (pas le minimum mais le cran juste au dessus).

C'est à priori, le choix qui permet d'avoir une accélération la plus proche de ce à quoi nous sommes habitués (sous Windows ou Linux).

Et d'une façon plus générale, il a fallu s'y habituer. Maintenant, je suis parfois surpris en revenant sous Windows : j'ai l'impression que le curseur manque de précision  mais je crois que je me réhabitue toujours plus vite sous Windows (pourquoi ? peut être mes années d'ancienneté sous Win et Linux).

Le tout au début sous Mac, c'est de ne pas vouloir aller trop vite comme si on maitrisait la "sensibilité de l'interface" ... y aller doucement, c'est moins frustrant, et petit à petit, sans même s'en rendre compte, on s'habitue et on gagne en rapidité/précision.

M'enfin bon, j'avoue qu'au final si j'avais la possibilité d'avoir exactement le même comportement sous Win et Mac, j'avoue que ça m'arrangerait.


----------



## NightWalker (28 Juin 2010)

Jeromac a dit:


> M'enfin bon, j'avoue qu'au final si j'avais la possibilité d'avoir exactement le même comportement sous Win et Mac, j'avoue que ça m'arrangerait.



Ouaip...


----------



## Celuiquidort (29 Juin 2010)

Edit: En fait je ne crois pas que ca soit bien utile.. Je laisse le lien au cas ou.. 

Bonsoir!


http://triq.net/mac/mouse-acceleration-preference-pane-mac-os-x

U


----------



## Jeromac (29 Juin 2010)

J'avais déjà testé celui là il me semble, et j'avais à peu près le même résultat qu'avec SteerMouse et USB Overdrive (essaie les ! ça pourra sans doute t'aider)

Au final, je me suis rendu compte que ça pouvait potentiellement rentrer en conflit avec le fonctionnement de base de Mac OS X. Mais d'après ce que j'ai lu, certaines personnes sont bien contentes de ces petits softs (et j'ai pas eu spécialement de problèmes avec SteerMouse, peut être sous VMWare ou il fallait clicker deux fois pour rétablir la bonne vitesse...).

Je trouve d'ailleurs dommage que Apple ne permette pas d'effectuer une configuration avancé de ce type de paramètre... imposer des choix, ce n'est pas le mal absolu, mais lorsqu'il s'agit d'imposer des choix qui ne sont pas des mieux... 

Si j'en ai un seul à conseiller, c'est SteerMouse, celui là me permettait de configurer complètement les boutons de ma souris (pour avoir en un clic Exposé/Bureau/Spaces), et en plus le dév est bien sympa. Parce que le truc par défaut de Mac OS X, ça marche la première fois, et un jour, on sait pas pourquoi, mais impossible de rétablir un réglage...

Par contre, bémol, les deux softs listés plus haut sont payants. C'est assez hallucinant tout de même mais dév ont raisons de se faire rémunérer, faut bien manger. Mais ce que je trouve hilarant, c'est qu'on soit obligé d'avoir recours à un outil tiers payant pour configurer un tel truc. Autant parfois je trouve Mac OS X vraiment bien pensé, ergonomique, sexy, etc., autant des fois je le trouve aberrant par rapport à... Windows.

Mais peut être que la souris est vouée à disparaitre. Cette année sera l'arrêt du superdrive, 2011 l'arrêt de la souris ?


----------



## gibet_b (29 Juin 2010)

Moi aussi le problème de la souris m'a un peu déconcerté au début mais j'avais réussi à retrouver une sensation normale avec Razer Pro 1.6 bien configuré (driver razer). Par contre, pas très confortable de prise en main.

Aujourd'hui je bosse avec la souris Wacom de mon intuos 4 M sur deux écrans (27" + 13") sans problème. Je m'y suis peut-être habitué.


----------



## pampelune (15 Août 2010)

Bon hé bien, voilà, une bien mauvaise nouvelle.
Je viens d'acquérir un magic trackpad, qui n'est pas compatible avec USB Overdrive.

Du coup, en le désinstallant, je retrouve ce comportement insupportable des souris apple (depuis qques OS il me semble) très bien décrit plus haut, qui fait que pour maximiser lea précision quand on se déplace moins vite, le curseur ralentit, à l'époque il me semble que ça avait été expliqué comme ça, pour être plus précis au moment du clic.

USB overdrive, supprimait ça. Sauf que sans, je retrouve ce comportement que je déteste. Mes souris sont toujours à fond (mousezoom ou autre). Mais du coup je me retrouve avec un dilemme, soit USB Overdrive, soit le magic trackpad...


----------



## bambougroove (16 Août 2010)

pampelune a dit:


> je retrouve ce comportement insupportable des souris apple (depuis qques OS il me semble) très bien décrit plus haut


Libre à toi de ne pas supporter les souris ou le TrackPad Apple (chacun son utilisation et ses manies) qui font tout de même le bonheur de beaucoup de MacUsers ...


----------



## lorin (20 Février 2011)

Je remonte ce sujet car il me fait bien plaisir 

Depuis avril 2010 où je suis passé sur Mac, j'ai jamais pu être efficace avec une souris. J'en ai essayé 3 différentes, de la plus basique à la plus sophistiquée sans satisfaction. Comme d'autres personnes sur ce topic, le déplacement du curseur est laborieux, approximatif et agaçant. J'ai fini par ne plus utiliser que le trackpad (j'ai un Macbook pro) nettement plus efficace, mais parfois on préfèrerait une souris...

Après lecture de ce topic, *j'ai donc ressorti ma vieille souris optique Microsoft premier prix et j'ai installé Intellipoint*. Dans les réglages on peut choisir entre "réglages systèmes" et "réglages Intellipoint" ce que j'ai fais. Et là bonheur, j'ai retrouvé une souris utilisable ! C'est pas encore aussi efficace que sur Windows, mais on s'y approche nettement. J'arrive à aller sur un élément directement sans avoir à m'y reprendre, cliquer sur de petites icônes, je peux même sélectionner du texte et des caractères individuellement facilement, le curseur arrive là où je veux, précisément, le tout en allant vite  
Si ça peux aider d'autres personnes...


J'en profite pour faire une petite remarque en toute sympathie 

La lecture des nombreux messages de ce sujet permet de se rendre compte d'une chose :
- quand on débarque sur Mac et qu'on a un problème, c'est juste un soucis d'adaptation !
- mais quand on passe de Mac au PC et qu'on a un problème, c'est un soucis de l'OS 
(je caricature et provoque un peu volontairement)

Personnellement si je suis sur Mac c'est bien que j'y trouvé mon compte. Je ne regrette rien. C'est vrais qu'il y a un temps d'adaptation, mais ce temps est court lorsque c'est bien pensé. D'ailleurs je me suis habitué très rapidement à Mac OS, et malgré mes 15 ans de Windows, je me suis surpris à avoir des réflexes Mac sur mon PC au bureau au bout de quelques semaines seulement après avoir acheté mon Macbook perso.

En revanche pour cette histoire de souris, il faut bien reconnaitre que c'est Mac OS qui en est à l'origine. Si au bout de bientôt un an on ne s'y habitue pas, ça ne peut pas être un problème d'adaptation !


----------



## bambougroove (20 Février 2011)

lorin a dit:


> En revanche pour cette histoire de souris, il faut bien reconnaitre que c'est Mac OS qui en est à l'origine. Si au bout de bientôt un an on ne s'y habitue pas, ça ne peut pas être un problème d'adaptation !


Grâce à cette discussion je suis consciente de la difficulté pour certains, malgré leurs efforts d'adaptation, à manier les souris Apple mais de là à en faire une généralité en accusant uniquement l'OS ... si c'était vraiment le cas ce serait un tollé général !!

D'une certaine façon, cela me fait penser à l'antennagate et au problème de réception selon la manière de tenir l'iPhone en main


----------



## theo123456 (20 Février 2011)

En effet, la Magic Mouse est juste insupportable...
Je l'ai gardée 1 semaine, elle manque cruellement de précision... Le design ne fait pas tout... Elle est également trop lourde et trop gourmande en énergie...
Je dis *NEXT* ! 

Désormais, je suis passé à celle-ci : http://www.sony.fr/product/mouses---keyboards/vgp-bms10
Elle est for-mi-dable et assortie au design des Mac.


----------



## Francisby (22 Février 2011)

je ne supporte plus cette imprécision. J'utilise Windows en journée au boulot et iMac a titre perso. Je suis a réfléchir a abandonner le Mac uniquement pour cette problématique de manque de précision du curseur de souris (malgré steermouse !!!)

Je trouve que je suis totalement improductif sur Mac tellement c'est fatiguant de sélectionner du texte, détourer photo, excel....

Je réfléchi a installer definivement Windows via boot camp pour conserver l'atout du all on one de l'imac....

Je précise aussi que sous virtualision parallels 6, le problème est identique pour moi, le pilote mouse  de OSX doit être prioritaire sous virtalisation

Ras le bol !!!


----------



## NightWalker (22 Février 2011)

Attention Steermouse n'est pas un driver Apple. Si tu utilises MagicMouse, as-tu essayé BetterTouchTool ?  Il fonctionne pas mal du tout sur mon iMac. Ce driver permet d'accélérer un peu plus le paramétrage par défaut d'OS X et ajouter d'autres possibilités au multitouch.

Ce ne serait pas plus simple de changer de souris ? beaucoup utilise Logitech ou MS mouse...


----------



## Php21 (25 Février 2011)

bambougroove a dit:


> Grâce à cette discussion je suis consciente de la difficulté pour certains, malgré leurs efforts d'adaptation, à manier les souris Apple mais de là à en faire une généralité en accusant uniquement l'OS ... si c'était vraiment le cas ce serait un tollé général !!
> 
> D'une certaine façon, cela me fait penser à l'antennagate et au problème de réception selon la manière de tenir l'iPhone en main



C'est également mon sentiment. Je n'avais jamais vraiment pensé à ce prob de souris mais qui est bien réel lorsque l'on vise un pt bien précis.

En utilisation lambda, cela va bien, mais pour certains pro (pas moi) il me parait vraisemblable  que les souris Mac ne sont pas au top.


----------



## bambougroove (25 Février 2011)

Php21 a dit:


> En utilisation lambda, cela va bien, mais pour certains pro (pas moi) il me parait vraisemblable  que les souris Mac ne sont pas au top.


Effectivement pour les pros ... utiliser du matériel de pro pour les travaux de précision : tablette graphique, souris et réglages adaptés, etc.

En revanche, pour une utilisation personnelle c'est à mon avis plus un problème de dextérité et/ou d'inadaptation aux différents outils de pointage Apple, car on n'utilise pas et on ne tient pas en main une Magic Mouse comme une souris Mighty Mouse ou même une souris PC de base, sans parler du TouchPad des portables ou du Magic TrackPad ...

Avoir du mal à fermer une fenêtre, comme l'indique l'auteur de cette discussion ... c'est tout de même excessif !! :mouais:


Fabious62 a dit:


> ... fermer une fenêtre par exemple est un vrai  calvaire pour mon poignet... je ne peux faire aucun clic net et précis  !!!!


----------



## gKatarn (25 Février 2011)

Euh, et CMD-W pour fermer la fenêtre ? Les raccourcis clavier sont parfois plus efficaces qu'une souris


----------



## oxygo (26 Février 2011)

NightWalker a dit:


> Attention Steermouse n'est pas un driver Apple. Si tu utilises MagicMouse, as-tu essayé BetterTouchTool ?  Il fonctionne pas mal du tout sur mon iMac. Ce driver permet d'accélérer un peu plus le paramétrage par défaut d'OS X et ajouter d'autres possibilités au multitouch.



Testé et mis à la poubelle, effectivement on peut accélérer la vitesse du pointeur mais pas la précision : vitesse rapide sans précision = catastrophe. 

J'ai déjà posté sur ce sujet mais je vais redire encore une fois ce que je pense de la souris d'Apple : la magicmouse est une souris qui a du potentiel mais son manque de précision gâche tout ! Je fais parti de ceux qui boss la journée sur du windaube et le soir sur un iMac et bien la différence est flagrante. +1 pour windows pour le coup. Quand je passe de l'un à l'autre j'ai l'impression d'avoir deux mains gauches, les gestes sur mac sont brusques et imprécis comme si j'avais des spasmes au poignet droit.


----------



## Membre supprimé 391172 (27 Février 2011)

Faites comme moi. J'utilise cette Logitech avec mon MBP et j'ai franchement aucun problème de précision ni de lag, je l'utilise quotidiennement pour des détourages Photoshop ect... En plus je l'ai trouvée en promo à 15 à Carrouf


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Février 2011)

Toute souris qu'il est possible de paramétrer un peu est susceptible de convenir. Mais c'est vrai que Logitech fait des produits de qualité qui donnent souvent satisfaction. Avec ma Logitech G9, j'ai une expérience utilisateur tout à fait satisfaisante. Lorsque je suis passé de PC à Mac, j'ai eu à faire quelques réglages, mais rien d'affolant : une expérience assez comparable à celle de Jeromac avec sa G3, sauf que je m'en accommode apparemment mieux.


----------



## NightWalker (27 Février 2011)

oxygo a dit:


> Testé et mis à la poubelle, effectivement on peut accélérer la vitesse du pointeur mais pas la précision : vitesse rapide sans précision = catastrophe.
> 
> J'ai déjà posté sur ce sujet mais je vais redire encore une fois ce que je pense de la souris d'Apple : la magicmouse est une souris qui a du potentiel mais son manque de précision gâche tout ! Je fais parti de ceux qui boss la journée sur du windaube et le soir sur un iMac et bien la différence est flagrante. +1 pour windows pour le coup. Quand je passe de l'un à l'autre j'ai l'impression d'avoir deux mains gauches, les gestes sur mac sont brusques et imprécis comme si j'avais des spasmes au poignet droit.



Alors je viens d'installer la dernière version de BTT, je trouve que le pointage est assez précis. C'est très déroutant au début je te l'accord, car je trouve que l'algorithme d'accélération est vraiment bizarre. Mais maintenant ça marche très bien. Enfin je me suis adapté à ce fonctionnement. Je ne l'utilise pas pour les retouches photos, j'utilise une tablette pour ça, mais pour recadrer le vidéos avec QuickTime 7, ça marche vraiment bien. Idem lorsque j'ai besoin de faire une capture d'écran par zone de sélection... Mais je répète, il m'a fallu du temps pour m'adapter à cette accélération bizarre de BTT. Je n'arrive plus maintenant me passer de cette surface tactile.


----------



## Zefram (27 Février 2011)

Bonjour,
il y a un autre forum qui traite de ce probleme.
http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showtopic=259976
On y trouve pas mal d'infos intéressantes.

Personnellement je ne supporte pas la gestion de la souris sur Mac et j'ai moi aussi été a 2 doigts de le ramener au magasin pour cette raison.
J'ai finalement résolu le probleme grâce au post N°7 du forum précédemment cité.
En effet le logiciel ControllerMate permet de créer sa propre courbe d'accélération souris et remplace celle d'origine de MacOS plutôt que de la modifier.
Après plusieurs essais et plusieurs semaines j'ai réussi à créer une courbe qui me convienne.


----------



## Francisby (6 Mars 2011)

Zefram a dit:


> Bonjour,
> il y a un autre forum qui traite de ce probleme.
> http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showtopic=259976
> On y trouve pas mal d'infos intéressantes.
> ...



J'ai alors essayé ControllerMate et suivi les exemples disponibles sur le site officiel.

Mais malheureusement, mon périphérique "mouse" n'a pas le petit icone "C" entouré violet/maron. Et d'après le tutorial, il est nécessaire que le périphérique que l'on souhaite modifier ait ce pictogramme. Est ce que cela vient du fait que j'utilisé la mighty mouse filaire ??

Merci d'avance..


----------



## o-sensei51 (1 Avril 2011)

Je remonte ce topic car j'ai également ce problème de lag, d'imprécision de la souris...

Mais j'ai repéré une chose : ce n'est pas la souris qui est responsable dans mon cas... mais en faite cette imprécision de la souris est générée dans mon cas, aussi étrange que cela puisse être, par l'utilisation d'un deuxième écran connecté à mon Imac 21,5 pouces, en DVI !

Dès que je débranche cet écran LG de mon Imac, aucun souris avec la souris... mais dès que mon Flatron W2220P est connecté à l'Imac, mais éteint, alors là : c'est l'enfer... La souris laggue, change de sensibilité toute seule en devenant alors hyper sensible, imprécise au possible...


----------



## o-sensei51 (15 Avril 2011)

o-sensei51 a dit:


> Je remonte ce topic car j'ai également ce problème de lag, d'imprécision de la souris...
> 
> Mais j'ai repéré une chose : ce n'est pas la souris qui est responsable dans mon cas... mais en faite cette imprécision de la souris est générée dans mon cas, aussi étrange que cela puisse être, par l'utilisation d'un deuxième écran connecté à mon Imac 21,5 pouces, en DVI !
> 
> Dès que je débranche cet écran LG de mon Imac, aucun souris avec la souris... mais dès que mon Flatron W2220P est connecté à l'Imac, mais éteint, alors là : c'est l'enfer... La souris laggue, change de sensibilité toute seule en devenant alors hyper sensible, imprécise au possible...


 

Au final, mon problème viendrait de la carte mère, ou de la carte graphique !
Comme ci l'Imac detectait toujours mon écran LG (la souris se ballade plus loin que les bords du bureau), même quand celui-ci est éteint !


----------



## Nicolarts (16 Avril 2011)

De ma part, j'utilise M500 au boulot et je n'ai jamais eu des souris... Chez moi, j'ai la sourise Mouse Magic sur mon iMac 21" 2009 et je n'ai pas cette souris non plus... Et j'ai Magic Trackpad sur mon Mac Mini... Aucun souci non plus... 

Curieux ce problème 

Mais j'ai deux souris logitech trackballs filants à réséver en cas de problème les sourises.


----------



## sgenevay (19 Octobre 2011)

Pour ceux qui ont encore des problèmes de souris lente (lague, bloquage) en général et surtout sur certaines appli quand le système est chargé....   j'ai enfin (a force de ne plus supporter de bosser avec une souris imprécise comme pas deux) par trouver une solution sur un forum anglophone...
apparemment ca serait effectivement un problème de bluetooth ainsi qu'à un problème dut  à la fabrication en alu de la souris....
Solution... j'ai simplement collé une clé bluetooth sur mon clavier a coté de la souris.... la souris utilise cette clé plutôt que le système interne du mac.....
UN MIRACLE !!!!!   on a l'impression que la souris glisse dans du beurre !!! j'ai meme dut réapprendre à m'en resservir tellement j'ai l'habitude de m'énerver dessus pour qu'elle avance...

quel plaisir.......


----------



## bambougroove (19 Octobre 2011)

Merci sgenevay 

Enfin une explication plausible et une solution efficace, c'était tout de même très étonnant cette difficulté pour certains à simplement fermer une fenêtre !


----------

